# Pro's and Con's of pulling a car on trailer/A-frame Europe



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi all, I'm trying to decide whether to take my smart car on a trailer on a European tour of 2 weeks. There are a lot of pros and I guess cons of trailering or a framing a car, the ones I can think of are:

Pros - get around easier, not relying on public transport, visit small villages etc etc

Cons - difficult finding space in aires/campsites, using more fuel in motorhome, awkward in small towns/ villages, storing trailer while on campsite etc etc

I would really welcome other peoples input as to the pros and cons to help me decide.

Thanks


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

In my opinion A-Frames and Trailers rob other motorhomes of a place to stay at night. They should be banned from aires and stellplaetzen.

Why not buy a caravan and stick to campsites.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

somewhat controversial comment by Zozzer there! 

It is, however difficult on most aires to get a trailer in the one space. 

It is MUCH easier in most of mainland Europe to get about & park up in a motorhome - I know several members on here who have A framed cars which they use in the UK, but don't take them abroad for that very reason (and don't lets get into arguments over legality of towed cars on A frames - that's a completely separate can of worms!). It's really only in the larger cities that you would have problems parking a motorhome during the day or overnight. 

I would say leave it at home, use the motorhome and if you feel the need to get about while based on a site, hire a car for a few days. Many sites can arrange car hire, and some ( eg Kawan villages, featured in Camping cheques guide) have a car based at the site which you can hire.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

You must use different Stellplatz from me Zoz. The ones we have used and seen all have car parking places in addition to wohnmobile spaces so we don't deprive any poor campers of a place.
Never, ever, have a problem on campsites although Dutch owned compsites in France all want another Euro per night for the car??


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Depends on where you are going and what you intend to do really.If you have booked a site and know your plans then providing the site has reasonable access and room for the trailer on your pitch I would take it.

If you intend to tour without booking anywhere then I think a toad on the back would be restrictive and it could deter you from going off the beaten track if you find somewhere interesting.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Zozzer said:


> In my opinion A-Frames and Trailers rob other motorhomes of a place to stay at night. They should be banned from aires and stellplaetzen.
> 
> Why not buy a caravan and stick to campsites.


Thanks for your positive response! Next you will be suggesting all car drivers should get a motorbike, then all motorbikers should get a cycle, then all cyclists to walk!! That way everyone will be happy...NOT

If I wanted a caravan I would have bought one


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Iam booked on a campsite in Belgium to watch the F1 and are 24km from the circuit hence thinking about taking the car/trailer. I've googled car hire near the place, Aywaille, but have failed to find any.

After the F1, got nothing planned apart from heading south towards Italy through Switzerland so if anybody has any recommendations (accepting a trailer too) then that would be great


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I can see both sides of the argument, but generally I'd try not to worry about towing another vehicle behind, as it restricts you on speed and some lane access on motorways.

Better be totally free of that encumbrance and just drive to suit the MH.

I tow most of the time and find it too restrictive for the most part, but a necessary evil when we are at a show or rally.

Peter


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

aultymer said:


> You must use different Stellplatz from me Zoz. The ones we have used and seen all have car parking places in addition to wohnmobile spaces so we don't deprive any poor campers of a place.
> Never, ever, have a problem on campsites although Dutch owned compsites in France all want another Euro per night for the car??


Only a euro, it should be double the normal fee.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Car*

My view is dont bother with the car.... Before anyone says anything, I did it. We took a car to Italy with us, but never again.

Last few trips, we have used buses, boats and feet to get about.

We are away in September for one month and have pre booked a hire car for one weekend - £51 for three days. We have things to do that particular weekend where the car will save so much time.

Factor in the cost of the extra tolls, shipping and possible fuel usage on the towing vehicle and an adhoc hire car is a better option.

Also, in respect of the A Frame, there cannot be a "grey area" re legality if you do not have one.

We did 10 weeks in Europe last year and saw many major cities etc without the car.

Russell


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We have been in Europe regularly with mh for the past seven years for periods ranging from five weeks to six months and have never missed having a car.
Our Rapido is just under 7m long and has been used as we would use a car without any problems, the only restrictions being indoor parking and the very occasional hight barrier.
Europe is very mh friendly and it is the exception to see a continental reg mh towing an car.
We use a combination of bike, public transport and car hire as the need arises.
If we felt we really needed a car I would go back to tugging as I cannot get my head around the concept of putting the cart before the horse :?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess again, each to his own.
If you must use free airs then leave the toad outside or in a car park but not occupying a van space.
But we have all seen the greedy or inconsiderate person taking up two spaces or parking badly to prevent others from access. Where do you stop.?

Everything used responsibly should not cause others inconvenience. I guess Zozzer has been inconvenienced and has decided as he does not tow why should anyone else.?? 

Ray.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

dpsuk999 said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion A-Frames and Trailers rob other motorhomes of a place to stay at night. They should be banned from aires and stellplaetzen.
> ...


You jest, but a scooter/ motorbike is not necessarily a bad idea. I carry a Honda 300 on the back of mine (just visible on my avatar) and I think it's a good compromise.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Only a euro, it should be double the normal fee.


Why? tuggers only pay one fee for car and caravan.

I don't complain about giving people lifts to the nearest shop or tourist attraction, if they don't have a car. Why do you feel so opposed to others towing a car?


----------

